# Poodles of Casa La Strega



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know much about evaluating breeders but this site rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Raena said:


> I don't know much about evaluating breeders but this site rubs me the wrong way.


I agree, the site itself is very cluttered. It is tough to weed through to figure things out. So far, it's looking like Barclay is my best bet for a miniature within a reasonable driving distance from Pittsburgh.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Barclay dogs are beautiful and Barbara truly has years and years of experience in the breed.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I know several Barclay dogs personally and have owned one. They are nice. Recently a client got a young male from her who is a character, I adore him. Barbara will be able to help you choose just the right dog for you and your family. It's nice to build a relationship with the breeder long before actually getting your dog. ​


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Barclay dogs are beautiful and Barbara truly has years and years of experience in the breed.


Thank you, cbrand. Your responses are always very helpful. It's obvious that you are very knowledgeable about poodles!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

onlypoodles4me said:


> I know several Barclay dogs personally and have owned one. They are nice. Recently a client got a young male from her who is a character, I adore him. Barbara will be able to help you choose just the right dog for you and your family. It's nice to build a relationship with the breeder long before actually getting your dog. ​


Then, Barclay it is! Thank you!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm late to the party but I just wanted to add that I have two Casa la Strega poodles (pictured below in my Sig--the black one and the Sable one, both on the far right). Her website might not be the easiest to navigate and the pictures aren't the best, etc., but I _love _her poodles! No health problems, excellent temperaments, etc. My sister also has two of Joy's poodles.

On a side note, she's retiring from breeding and is re-homing the remainder of her breeding dogs. The silver Cabryn Poodle (Jersey) is spoken for but the rest are still available (but soon to go to a Poodle rescue). She has a gorgeous phantom male from the Czech Republic! 

Our boys and girls


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha, two is not enough for you, huh Skye? Gotta leave some for the rest of us! :wink:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Ha, two is not enough for you, huh Skye? Gotta leave some for the rest of us! :wink:


This thread is over a year old... I think before Skye even got Auggie the Doggie.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, the thread is old (sorry), but I just joined the forum and wanted to add my two cents (along with the info regarding her pending retirement and re-homing of the remaining poods)!


----------

